# Aguas con LA PAJARA !!!!!!!



## enriquevera2000 (Dec 22, 2005)

DE LA REAL ACADEMIA ESPANOLA EL TERMINO CICLISTA DE "LA PAJARA"

buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=pajara

pájara.

1. f. pájaro (‖ ave pequeña).

2. f. cometa (‖ armazón plana y ligera).

3. f. pajarita (‖ figura de papel).

4. f. Mujer astuta, sagaz y cautelosa. U. t. c. adj.

5. f. En ciclismo, bajón físico súbito que impide al corredor
mantener el ritmo de la carrera.

6. f. Jaén. Hembra de la perdiz.

Alimentación y Ciclismo
¿Os apetecería saber algunas cosillas relacionadas con la nutrición y
la práctica del ciclismo?

Lo que comemos y lo que bebemos antes, durante y después de una
jornada de pedaleo es tremendamente importante en nuestro
rendimiento. Y no me estoy trasladando al nivel competitivo, sino
como una forma de diversión; para pasártelo bien, simplemente.

Si no se tienen en cuenta una serie de aspectos que la mayor parte
del personal ignora u olvida cuando llega el momento de estar
pedaleando, una jornada de disfrute se puede llegar a convertir en un
auténtico calvario, en un sufrimiento innecesario o, incluso, en un
riesgo evidente para nuestra salud.

Quizá a alguien pueda resultarle familiar esta escena: "Llevo
pedaleando varias horas; estoy bien; disfruto del paisaje y de la
compañía. De pronto el colega me habla y empiezo a irritarme; me
siento molesto y no me salen las palabras. De nuevo, otra subida.
Echo mano al cambio y ya estoy en la marcha más corta. No puedo más.
Me siento mal. Si doy una pedalada más, me caigo de la bici"
¿Qué está pasando aquí?
¿Por qué?

Ha caído en mis manos recientemente una publicación que se titula
Nutrición y Rendimiento del Ciclista. Es largo, aunque dice cosas muy
interesantes e importantes de conocer.

¿Qué es una pájara?


__
https://flic.kr/p/2278553779

Una pájara es un término gracioso, muy tradicional entre los
aficionados del ciclismo, que cuando se presenta nunca es divertido.
De hecho, sufrir una pájara es una experiencia bastante desagradable
y evitarla debería ser el principal objetivo de nuestra nutrición
como aficionados al ciclismo.

Pájara es un término que describe los síntomas que se producen cuando
se agotan nuestras reservas esenciales de hidratos de carbono, a
consecuencia de un ejercicio continuado.

Mientras pedaleamos, la mayoría del combustible es consumido por los
músculos que están trabajando. En este proceso pueden utilizarse
tanto grasas como hidratos de carbono. Pero sucede que nuestros
órganos vitales también requieren un aporte continuo de combustible.
Tanto si estamos en reposo como si realizamos ejercicio, nuestro
cerebro, por ejemplo, necesita de la glucosa que circula por la
sangre. Con los músculos y los órganos vitales compitiendo por
conseguir la glucosa tan necesaria, un ejercicio continuado puede
agotar las reservas y cuando el nivel de glucosa en sangre es
demasiado bajo como para cubrir los requerimientos energéticos de
nuestro sistema nervioso central, comienza a producirse un proceso
por el que nos sentimos desorientados, cansados, irritables, ...
En una palabra, estamos comenzando a tener una pájara.

En las siguientes entregas analizaremos más en profundidad los
combustibles que utiliza nuestro organismo, sus depósitos y, en
definitiva, cómo poder llegar a evitar que nos dé una pájara.

¿Cuáles son los combustibles que utiliza nuestro organismo en la
práctica deportiva?

Combustible nº 1: Hidratos de Carbono

Sin lugar a dudas, son el mejor combustible.

Podemos distinguir dos tipos de hidratos de carbono (HC): los simples
y los complejos. Entre los primeros (llamados así por estar
compuestos por moléculas simples), podemos encontrar la glucosa,
fructosa, galactosa, sacarosa o lactosa. Estos los encontramos en las
frutas, leche o en los dulces.

Los HC complejos están compuestos por la suma de cadenas de azúcares
simples y buenos ejemplos de ellos son las patatas o las pastas.

Cuando ingerimos HC, nuestro sistema digestivo los descompone
transformándolos en glucosa que pasa a la sangre, convirtiéndose en
el principal combustible para el organismo y el único que puede
aprovechar nuestro cerebro. La glucosa ingerida que no se utiliza de
forma inmediata para obtener energía, se almacena en los músculos y
en el hígado en forma de glucógeno, el cual podrá se aprovechado por
nuestro organismo en el momento en que se necesite. Cuando los
depósitos de glucógeno se encuentran llenos, la glucosa ingerida se
transforma en grasa y de esta forma es almacenada en nuestro
organismo.

En general, los especialistas en nutrición recomiendan que, al menos,
el 60% de las calorías que consumimos provengan de los HC. Esto para
cualquier persona; en el caso concreto de los ciclistas, es mejor
elevar este porcentaje hasta el 65%. En los envases de los alimentos
suele aparecer el contenido en HC como un porcentaje de calorías
diarias, de modo que resulta simple saber qué porcentaje se está
ingiriendo.

Ya sabemos cosas importantes; pero para poder averiguar el número de
calorías que tengo que consumir a partir de los HC, tengo
necesariamente que conocer el total de calorías que diariamente me
corresponden. ¿Cómo puedo calcularlo? Todos conocemos la existencia
de tablas de nutrición que informan respecto del número de calorías
que hombre o mujer han de ingerir al día, dependiendo de su edad y
profesión (más o menos sedentarismo). No obstante, a nosotros nos
interesa saber este aspecto, atendiendo al deporte que practicamos:
el ciclismo.

Supongamos que soy una persona disciplinada y que entreno todos los
días con la bici durante una hora (aparte de mis salidas de fin de
semana). ¿Cuántas calorías necesito ingerir diariamente? Pues existe
una fórmula muy sencilla: Multiplicamos nuestro peso por 33; a lo que
resulte le sumamos 10 calorías para el caso de los hombres, o bien 8
para la mujer, por cada minuto de entrenamiento ciclista diario. El
total es, aproximadamente, el número de calorías que debemos ingerir
para mantener nuestro peso. Si queremos perder peso, tendremos que
consumir 500 calorías menos al dia; de este modo, perderemos medio
Kgr. por semana, lo cual no es perjudicial para nuestra salud.

Peso x 33 + (minutos de actividad deportiva x 10 calorías para
hombres ó 8 calorías para mujeres)

Por ejemplo, yo peso 54 Kgr; si entreno una hora al día con la bici,
tendría que realizar la siguiente operación:

54 x 33 = 1.782 cal. + 480 cal. (60 minutos x 8 cal.) = 2.262
calorías/día

Para mí, el 65% de mi ingesta de calorías me suponen 1.470 calorías.
Este es el número de calorías que yo tendría que consumir al día,
procedentes de HC.

Como los HC aportan 4 calorías por gramo de alimento ingerido, divido
1.470 calorías entre 4 y resulta que yo tengo que comer diariamente
367,5 gramos de HC, que me los puedo repartir entre los alimentos que
prefiera: pan, pasta, patatas, arroz, fruta, zumos, ..., por ejemplo
(y algún que otro dulcecito que también cae; todo no va a ser
sacrificio ¿o no?).

Dejando a un lado las matemáticas, lo importante es recordar que para
nosotros es muy importante comer alimentos ricos en HC, como los
cereales, el pan, la pasta, el arroz (mucho mejor si todo ello es
integral, por el contenido en fibra), las patatas, la fruta, la
verdura y los zumos, manteniendo una ingesta diaria de calorías en un
nivel correcto.

Combustible nº 2: Grasas

Detrás de los HC, las grasas son el mejor combustible para nuestro
organismo; lo cual no significa que podamos estar comiendo todos los
helados, patatas fritas y embutidos que nos apetezcan.
La mayoría de las personas tenemos suficiente grasa almacenada y, de
hecho, demasiada. Mientras que la cantidad de glucógeno que podemos
almacenar es limitada, no existe un límite para las grasas. Sin
embargo debemos saber que podemos quemar la grasa corporal sólo en
presencia de glucosa. Por estos motivos podemos afirmar rotundamente
que lo que necesitamos son mas HC y no mas grasas.

Cualquier tipo de alimento puede convertirse en grasa corporal si se
ingiere en exceso.

Comparadas con las proteínas y los HC, las grasas alimenticias nos
aportan más del doble de calorías (9 calorías por gramo, en lugar de
4) y, aparentemente, se almacenan con más facilidad.

Los especialistas en nutrición recomiendan que no provengan de las
grasas más del 30% de las calorías diarias y nunca más del 10% de
grasas saturadas, que son las que se encuentran fundamentalmente en
los alimentos de origen animal. El resto debe provenir de grasas
insaturadas, presentes en los aceites vegetales, los frutos secos y
los cereales.

Debemos reducir las grasas de nuestra dieta recortando los alimentos
de origen animal. Cuando los tomemos, nos inclinaremos por las carnes
magras, aves sin piel y productos libres de grasas alimenticias.
También debemos reducir el consumo de mantequilla y margarina.

Curiosamente, cuanto más en forma estemos, mejor quemaremos las
grasas. Un cuerpo bien entrenado es capaz de aportar más oxígeno a
los músculos, aumentando de este modo el ritmo de metabolismo de las
grasas y reponiendo las reservas de glucógeno.

Para recordar: Debemos reducir las grasas de nuestra dieta.

Combustible nº 3: Proteínas

Un ciclista necesita más proteínas que una persona sedentaria. Pero
esto no significa, en muchos casos, que tengamos necesariamente que
aumentar nuestra ingesta de proteínas. De hecho, es muy probable que
estemos consumiendo más proteínas de las que necesitamos.

Una de las razones por la que los ciclistas necesitan más proteínas
es porque las utilizamos como combustible: una vez que los músculos
agotan su fuente principal de energía (hidratos de carbono), empiezan
a utilizar proteínas, además de grasas.

Un varón que practique ciclismo necesita ingerir diariamente entre 65
y 103 gramos de proteínas, mientras que las necesidades para la mujer
oscilan entre 52 y 82 gramos. No obstante, en nuestra dieta normal no
es difícil alcanzar niveles altos en la ingesta de proteínas; por
ejemplo:

· 200 grs de magro de ternera 66 grs de proteínas

· 1 pechuga de pollo (tamaño medio) 27 grs

· 3 huevos 12 grs

· 75 grs de atún en lata 22 grs

· 3 vasos de leche desnatada 24 grs

· 1 taza de alubias 13 grs

· 1 taza de requesón 28 grs

Por tanto, a menos que seamos vegetarianos estrictos o nos ciñamos
mucho a una determinada dieta, lo normal es que no necesitemos
aumentar la ingesta de proteínas. Lo que sí debemos es cuidar la
procedencia de esas proteínas. La mejor fuente son los alimentos
proteicos bajos en grasas y con una dosis generosa de hidratos de
carbono complejos: cereales, legumbres, verduras, pescado, aves de
corral sin piel, carnes magras, derivados de la soja, huevos, frutos
secos.

Pregunta 1: ¿Es bueno tomar suplementos a base de aminoácidos?

Las proteínas ayudan a tonificar la fibra muscular y no son otra cosa
que cadenas de aminoácidos. Éste es el motivo por el que muchos
deportistas toman suplementos a base de aminoácidos, ya que, en
teoría, añadiéndolos a nuestra dieta conseguiríamos aumentar la masa
muscular. Lo que sucede es que, en la práctica, esto no es así.

La mayoría de las personas toman diariamente, con una dieta normal,
más proteínas de las que necesitan; por tanto, muy pocas personas van
a presentar deficiencias en aminoácidos. Cualquier exceso de los
mismos, bien procedente de los alimentos o bien procedente de
suplementos, se quema de forma ineficiente para obtener energía y se
convierte en grasa, no en músculo. Si el exceso es muy acusado, se
puede llegar a provocar deshidratación, pérdida de calcio, daños
hepáticos o renales.

No obstante, si fuera necesario un aporte adicional de aminoácidos,
la mejor forma de obtenerlo no son las pastillas o los polvos, sino
que lo mejor es recurrir a los propios alimentos.

Pregunta 2: ¿Qué hay respecto a los suplementos de vitaminas y
minerales?

Al igual que ocurre con los aminoácidos, lo más normal es que
nuestras necesidades en este sentido estén cubiertas si seguimos una
dieta equilibrada. Como ciclistas, nuestras necesidades de vitaminas
y minerales no son superiores a los de una persona no deportista.

Parece ser que no existe ningún estudio que acredite de forma
científica que tomar suplementos mejore el rendimiento de un ciclista
bien alimentado. Por otro lado, algunas sustancias pueden acumularse
en el organismo hasta alcanzar niveles peligrosos (hipervitaminosis,
por ejemplo), si se toman en grandes cantidades.

Si nos sentimos cansados y nuestro rendimiento no es el deseable, los
suplementos no nos van a ayudar. Habrá que buscar la causa en un mal
entrenamiento (bien por exceso o por defecto) o en una alimentación
pobre en hidratos de carbono y no en la carencia de vitaminas.

Pregunta 3: ¿Quieres perder peso para mejorar tu rendimiento como
ciclista?

Pues un consejo te doy: desconfía de las dietas de choque. Por
supuesto que permiten perder peso rápidamente (fundamentalmente a
base de agua y masa muscular), pero esta pérdida se recupera igual de
rápido.

Para deshacerse de la grasa (que es lo que debemos eliminar) y
hacerlo de forma eficaz, debemos aceptar dos compromisos en nuestro
estilo de vida:

1. Ejercicio físico: Tenemos que buscar tiempo para entrenar con la
bici, no debiendo dejar que pasen más de dos días sin practicar (bien
en recinto abierto o en recinto cerrado - rodillo, rulo -).

2. Hay que reducir el aporte calórico: La mejor forma de conseguirlo
no es comer menos, sino reducir el aporte de grasas, ya que éstas
aportan el doble de calorías que los hidratos de carbono o las
proteínas.

Alimentarse sobre las ruedas

Actualmente, el mercado ofrece multitud de productos (barritas
energéticas, geles y bebidas deportivas), diseñados específicamente
para reponer la energía consumida durante la práctica de deportes.
Esto está muy bien para la gente, como nosotros, que practicamos
ciclismo, pero las opciones disponibles son tantas que pueden llegar
a confundirnos fácilmente.
Por tanto, ¿qué y cómo debemos comer y beber y cuándo debemos
hacerlo?.

COMER.
Mientras estamos pedaleando a buen ritmo, la energía que consumimos
proviene, fundamentalmente, de los hidratos de carbono (glucosa /
glucógeno) almacenados en los músculos, el hígado y en la sangre. El
único inconveniente es que nuestro organismo sólo es capaz de
almacenar entre 1.400 y 1.800 calorías en forma de hidratos de
carbono (recordar que, en cambio, las reservas grasas pueden ser
ilimitadas). En consecuencia, cuando pedaleamos estamos utilizando
parte de nuestras reservas limitadas de hidratos de carbono y si
rodamos a una intensidad alta durante 90 minutos o a intensidad baja
durante periodos más largos, sufriremos una pájara, es decir, nos
sentiremos mareados, débiles e incapaces de seguir en la bici porque
habremos agotado nuestra fuente de energía.
La regla general consiste en que a mayor nivel de dureza de la etapa,
se necesitan formas de hidratos de carbono más sencillas (bebidas
deportivas, barritas energéticas, geles y frutas). Sólo a ritmos
cardíacos bajos y en etapas muy largas, resulta conveniente tomar
alimentos más complejos (bocadillos o sandwiches), como fuente de
energía. Sin embargo, pese a las reglas generales, hemos de tener en
cuenta que cada persona tiene sus peculiaridades y, por ello, debemos
de averiguar qué alimentos son los que mejor nos sientan.
En principio, podemos probar con un aporte constante de entre 200 y
300 calorías por hora de pedaleo, lo cual equivale a media barrita
energética cada 30 minutos. Una vez más, la forma física de cada cuál
y las condiciones de la ruta, son dos de los factores más
determinantes. Y no hay que olvidar que el aporte calórico puede
cubrirse, además, con bebidas energéticas. Cuando el tiempo es frío
conviene tomar, preferentemente, alimentos sólidos; cuando hace calor
se pierde más el apetito y gana importancia la ingestión abundante de
líquidos. Existen muchas bebidas deportivas en el mercado y más
adelante dedicaremos un apartado específico al análisis comparativo
de las más conocidas en la actualidad, tratando de que nuestra
elección sea la más adecuada.

BEBER. Mientras practicamos el ciclismo, nuestros músculos generan
entre 30 y 100 veces más calor que cuando nos encontramos en reposo.
La principal defensa del organismo para combatir este aumento de
temperatura es aumentar el ritmo de sudoración y como el sudor
proviene del plasma sanguíneo, si no bebemos, el volumen sanguíneo
desciende rápidamente. La pérdida de agua, tanto por la transpiración
como por la respiración (espiración), tiene un efecto más perjudicial
sobre nuestro rendimiento que cualquier otro factor: aumenta el
esfuerzo metabólico de los músculos, llegando a provocar el
agotamiento de las reservas de glucógeno en los mismos. El ciclista
que pierde ¼ de sus fluidos corporales, experimenta un aumento de su
ritmo cardíaco de 8 pulsaciones por minuto, un descenso de la función
cardíaca y un aumento de la temperatura corporal, pudiendo llegar a
padecer el temido "golpe de calor" que puede acarrear al ciclista
daños cerebrales o incluso la muerte. Y lo que es aún peor: cuando
comenzamos a sentir sed, nuestro organismo ya ha perdido el 2 % de
nuestro peso corporal, es decir el equivalente a ¼ de nuestros
fluidos.

¿No se te reseca la boca sólo de pensarlo?
A continuación vamos a dar algunos consejos para evitar la tan temida
deshidratación:
Beber más agua de forma habitual. El agua mantiene el volumen
uniforme de la sangre, permitiendo que el oxígeno y los nutrientes
lleguen a los músculos que estamos utilizando. Por norma general, se
aconseja tomar unos 2 litros de agua al día, aún sin practicar ningún
tipo de deporte.

Prehidratación. Todos los días debemos beber la cantidad recomendada
de agua, pero antes de una etapa larga debemos de comenzar a
hidratarnos, al menos, con 24 horas de antelación. Durante este
tiempo debemos de evitar las bebidas que contengan alcohol o cafeína,
ya que ambos actúan como diuréticos suaves, provocando que el
organismo elimine más líquido de lo que debiera.

Establecer un ritmo de bebida. Especialmente cuando el tiempo es
cálido, se recomienda tomar entre 110 y 225 ml de líquido
(principalmente agua), cada 15 minutos y, en cualquier caso, nunca
menos de 450 ml, por hora de pedaleo. No obstante, dependiendo de
nuestro peso y de nuestra forma física, es posible que incluso
tengamos que tomar cantidades superiores. Por tanto, es fundamental
poder rellenar nuestros bidones de tiempo en tiempo, aunque los
sistemas de hidratación tipo mochila, nos van a permitir realizar
rutas largas sin tener que repostar. Recordar que es mejor beber
pequeñas cantidades de forma continuada.

Rehidratación. Después de pedalear durante varias horas, hemos de
reponer los niveles normales de fluidos. Nuestra recuperación
dependerá mucho de lo que bebamos durante las 2 horas posteriores a
la etapa: la bebida deportiva repone hasta el 69 %; el agua hasta el
64 % y la bebida de cola hasta el 54 %. La cerveza no es la mejor
bebida para rehidratarse después de un esfuerzo intenso, ya que el
alcohol es un diurético capaz de provocar eliminación de agua, que es
justamente lo contrario de lo que pretendemos. La cerveza fresquita,
por tanto, debemos dejarla para otra ocasión.

Utilizar bebidas deportivas. Para hidratarse correctamente, el
ingrediente fundamental de cualquier bebida ha de ser el agua. Las
bebidas deportivas ofrecen la ventaja de aportar hidratos de carbono
(entre un 6 y un 8 %), que son el principal combustible de nuestros
músculos, pudiendo mejorar nuestro rendimiento en rutas de más de una
hora de duración. La mayoría de las bebidas deportivas más utilizadas
contienen además sodio, potasio y otros electrolitos, los cuales
también se recomiendan en ejercicios físicos que se prolongan más
allá de una hora. Además, recordar que las bebidas frías se absorben
más rápido que las templadas.

¿Quieres mejorar tu dieta desde ahora mismo?

Toma nota&#8230;
1. Bebe suficiente agua.
Mantener un buen nivel de hidratación mejora sustancialmente la
resistencia y evita la aparición de calambres. Beber mientras se
pedalea es una habilidad que requiere práctica y que en buena parte
se soluciona con los conocidos "camelback" o mochilas de agua; pero
¿qué cantidad de líquido debo beber? Y, ¿cada cuánto tiempo?. Pues,
en teoría, se debería beber cada 15 minutos, aproximadamente, tomando
al menos un bidón de líquido a la hora. Sin embargo ¡ojo¡, hay que
beber agua no solamente cuando se está pedaleando, sino diariamente
de forma habitual.

2. Sigue la regla de los "cinco al día".
Esto en lo referente a las frutas y verduras; es decir, debemos
tomar, al menos, cinco piezas al día. Para empezar, nos esforzaremos
por tomar cinco piezas por día durante 5 días a la semana.

3. Desayuna todos los días.
Está comprobado que las personas que desayunan bien diariamente
tienden a controlar mejor su peso que las que no lo hacen y, además,
mejoran su rendimiento deportivo. Si eres un anti-desayuno declarado,
intenta hacer la prueba durante dos semanas aunque estés intentando
perder peso y observa los resultados; ten en cuenta que las personas
que se saltan el desayuno tienden a ingerir más calorías durante el
resto del día.

4. No te olvides del calcio.
La salud de los huesos se mantiene con una combinación de calcio y
ejercicios de levantamiento de pesas. Como la práctica del ciclismo
no implica ningún levantamiento de pesos (salvo cuando te tienes que
echar la bici a cuestas), los ciclistas debemos prestar especial
atención a la ingesta de calcio. ¿Cuánto calcio hay que ingerir al
día? Al menos 1.000 mgr/día para personas de menos de 50 años, o
1.200 mgr/día para los que superen esta edad. Esta cantidad equivale
a tres raciones diarias de alimentos ricos en calcio, como son la
leche, yogur o el queso fresco; también se pueden ingerir productos
reforzados con calcio, existentes en el mercado (ciertos cereales y
zumos de frutas - fijarse en las etiquetas -). Los hombres deben
recordar que la salud de los huesos no es un tema que interese sólo a
las mujeres y que ellos también pueden padecer osteoporosis.

5. Come durante las rutas.
Podremos pedalear con más energía si tomamos algo de hidratos de
carbono durante la primera hora de pedaleo y continuamos haciéndolo
durante el resto de la ruta. Hay que tener en cuenta que obtendremos
mucho mejor rendimiento si vamos reponiendo de tiempo en tiempo
nuestras reservas de hidratos de carbono con pequeñas cantidades de
alimentos clave, que si no comemos nada y a mitad de la ruta nos
metemos entre pecho y espalda un buen bocata. Podremos reponer los
hidratos de carbono que vamos consumiendo a través de frutas secas
(preferentemente dátiles, higos secos, ciruelas pasas u orejones),
bebidas deportivas o mediante geles carbohidratados. Dependiendo del
tamaño de nuestro cuerpo, debemos de procurar ingerir entre 30 y 60
gramos de hidratos de carbono por hora (recordar que una barrita
energética contiene unos 40 gramos, normalmente; aunque se puede
comprobar en el envoltorio).

6. Reduce la ingesta de grasas.
No tengamos la más mínima duda de que ingerimos muchas más grasas de
las estrictamente necesarias para mantener nuestra salud. Nuestro
rendimiento mejorará, sin duda alguna, si en nuestra dieta aumentamos
los hidratos de carbono y reducimos las grasas.

7. Es mejor que tomes cereales integrales.
Es posible que nuestros músculos no noten la diferencia entre el
esponjoso pan blanco y las crujientes variedades de pan integral.
Ambos aportan un buen combustible al ciclista, pero existe una gran
diferencia en su valor nutricional: los alimentos integrales son
mucho mejores ya que contienen más fibra, vitaminas y minerales. Por
tanto, elegir la variedad integral cuando se trate de comprar pan,
arroz, pasta o cereales crujientes.

8. Huye de las rutinas en la dieta.
¿Tomas los mismos alimentos uno y otro día? Prueba a cambiar; ganarás
con el cambio.

9. Sé positivo.
Cualquier propósito de mejora, independientemente de lo bien
planteado que esté, está abocado al fracaso si nos esclaviza. Tenemos
que tener en cuenta que alimentarse de un modo sano es algo más que
seleccionar unos nutrientes de altísima calidad y evitar a toda costa
las grasas. Una dieta sana en una persona con un estilo de vida
activo, como el de un ciclista, no está reñida con comerse de vez en
cuando un buen trozo de tarta de chocolate si este alimento nos
pirra; podemos tomarlo como una recompensa en lugar de cómo un fallo.

Bebidas Deportivas: Análisis comparativo

Seguro que a estas alturas te has aprendido a la perfección que
rehidratarse y reponer energías son factores fundamentales en tu
rendimiento deportivo. Hemos venido haciendo hincapié en este asunto
desde el principio y, te lo aseguro, es preferible no esperar a
sufrir una dolorosa experiencia para convencerse de verdad.

En condiciones normales, basta con beber agua para tener garantizada
la hidratación. No obstante, cuando el deporte es intenso y/o
prolongado y se suda mucho, la bebida isotónica o deportiva ayuda a
reponer rápidamente el agua y las sales minerales, pudiendo aumentar
el rendimiento y mejorando la recuperación. Por su composición
(similar presión osmótica que la sangre), este líquido sale del
estómago, pasa al intestino donde es absorbido y desde ahí llega a la
sangre sin dificultad.

Las bebidas deportivas son un complemento alimenticio compuesto por
agua, hidratos de carbono y sales minerales:
- Se presentan en forma de polvo, líquido o líquido concentrado. Las
de tipo líquido no requieren ningún tipo de preparación, pero no son
tan cómodas de llevar como las otras presentaciones.
Las bebidas en polvo y concentradas pueden llevarse con mayor
comodidad en etapas largas para preparar más bebida durante la ruta.
También nos permiten crear concentraciones más elevadas. En general,
las bebidas en polvo son las más económicas.
- Su contenido en agua nos va a evitar la deshidratación.
- Su concentración en hidratos de carbono debe estar comprendida
entre un 6 % y un 8 % y es que, cuando pedaleamos, debemos ingerir
aproximadamente unos 45 gramos de hidratos de carbono cada hora si
pretendemos que nuestro rendimiento no decaiga. Esta cantidad de
hidratos de carbono nos va a proporcionar la energía necesaria,
ayudando a mantener estables los niveles de glucosa en sangre y
acelerando la asimilación de agua. Si la bebida tuviera menos del 5 %
de azúcares, adolecería de poco valor energético, pero si superara el
10 % se retrasaría el vaciamiento gástrico y la absorción de agua,
pudiendo provocar molestias gastrointestinales (aunque esto depende
de la tolerancia de cada persona). Por tanto, utilizando una bebida
deportiva que contenga un 6 % de hidratos de carbono, tendremos que
beber unos 750 ml cada hora de pedaleo, si queremos ingresar en
nuestro organismo 45 gramos de hidratos de carbono (¡Ojo!, esto
teniendo en cuenta que no se ingiera nada, aparte de la bebida). La
glucosa es el azúcar clave y nuestro organismo la va a utilizar como
principal fuente de energía, de ahí que deba de ser el hidrato de
carbono predominante en las bebidas isotónicas. La fructosa, aunque
hace más agradable al paladar la bebida, no debería de ser el hidrato
de carbono predominante, siempre que se pretenda un aporte rápido de
energía, ya que se absorbe más lentamente que la glucosa y puede
causar molestias gastrointestinales.
- El aporte de sales minerales no se considera necesaria después de
ejercicios de menos de una hora de duración, salvo que haga mucho
calor y/o la sudoración sea elevada.
- Tampoco se considera necesario el aporte de vitaminas y aminoácidos
esenciales en las bebidas isotónicas, ya que una alimentación variada
y equilibrada nos va a proporcionar la cantidad diaria necesaria de
estos elementos. Por otra parte, ingerir vitaminas hidrosolubles (C y
grupo B), en cantidades mayores a las necesarias para el organismo no
plantea problemas, ya que no se almacenan y su exceso es eliminado
por la orina; por el contrario, si tomamos más vitaminas liposolubles
(A y E), de lo que nuestro organismo necesita, su exceso no se
elimina tan fácilmente y al acumularse pueden resultar tóxicas.

- ¿Qué pasa con el sabor? Depende de las preferencias de cada uno.
Elige un sabor que te resulte agradable, incluso cuando la bebida no
esté del todo fría. Después de todo, si el sabor no resulta
agradable, probablemente no bebamos lo suficiente como para notar los
beneficios.

ANALISIS COMPARATIVO
Se han analizado siete bebidas isotónicas de presentación líquida, de
sabor ácido o a limón, con formatos desde 200 cc hasta un litro y
precios desde los 1,2 euros/litro, hasta los 5,75 euros/litro: Up
Grade, Aquarius, Gatorade, Powerade, Isostar, NutriSport, Santiveri
(Fuente: revista CONSUMER, julio-agosto 2004, Nº 79).
Sus componentes básicos son: agua, hidratos de carbono simples
(glucosa, fructosa, dextrosa, sacarosa) y complejos (polímeros de
glucosa, como las maltodextrinas) y sales minerales (sodio, potasio,
cloro y fósforo). Algunas incorporan magnesio, calcio, ácido cítrico,
vitaminas, colorantes, aromatizantes y edulcorantes).

UP GRADE (1,20 euros/litro)
Tiene un 5,7 % de hidratos de carbono, presentando igual cantidad de
glucosa y fructosa.
Es una bebida con bajo contenido en sodio.
No utiliza colorantes ni edulcorantes artificiales.
Respecto al sabor, es una de las dos mejor calificada (junto a
Powerade).

AQUARIUS (1,26 euros/litro)
Tiene un 6,1 % de hidratos de carbono, presentando igual cantidad de
glucosa y fructosa.
Bebida que presenta las menores cantidades de sodio, potasio y
magnesio.
No utiliza colorantes ni edulcorantes artificiales.
Es también alabada por su sabor.

GATORADE (2,06 euros/litro)
Tiene un 5,06 % de hidratos de carbono, presentando ligeramente más
cantidad de glucosa que de fructosa.
Utiliza colorantes artificiales.
Es elogiada por su sabor agradable.

POWERADE (2,10 euros/litro)
Tiene un 6,5 % de hidratos de carbono, presentando igual cantidad de
glucosa que de fructosa.
Bebida con el menor contenido en cloruros y la única sin fosfatos.
Emplea colorantes artificiales.
Respecto al sabor, es calificada como una de las dos mejores.

ISOSTAR (2,38 euros/litro)
Tiene un 6,1 % de hidratos de carbono, presentando igual cantidad de
glucosa que de fructosa.
Contiene las mayores cantidades de sodio, magnesio y calcio.
Emplea colorantes artificiales.
En cuanto al sabor, es la segunda peor calificada, criticada
por "insípida".

NUTRI SPORT (3,22 euros/litro)
Tiene un 4,8 % de hidratos de carbono, presentando mayor cantidad de
fructosa que de glucosa, lo cual se considera inadecuado.
Es la bebida que contiene más fosfatos.
Añade vitaminas hidrosolubles y liposolubles.
Emplea colorantes artificiales y edulcorantes.
En cuanto al sabor, es mal calificada.

SANTIVERI (5,75 euros/litro)
Tiene un 7,7 % de hidratos de carbono, presentando casi siete veces
más fructosa que glucosa, lo cual se considera inadecuado.
Es la bebida que presenta las mayores cantidades de potasio y
cloruros.
Añade vitaminas y aminoácidos esenciales. Al beber un envase se
supera la cantidad diaria recomendada en 3 y 4 veces,
respectivamente, para las vitaminas E y A.
Sin colorantes ni edulcorantes.
Respecto al sabor, es elogiada por "refrescante".

¿Qué hay respecto a las bebidas deportivas que se presentan en forma
de polvo soluble?

En las farmacias podemos encontrar dos productos:

1. FLECTOMÍN. Compuesto por glucosa, sales minerales (citrato sódico,
citrato potásico, citrato magnésico y fosfato cálcico), polvo de
limón, ácido cítrico y edulcorantes artificiales (H-6882 y H-6886).
No contiene aromas ni colorantes artificiales ni conservantes. Se
presenta en cajas con 10 sobres (5,22 euros / 10 dosis) y en latas de
500 gramos (9,40 euros / 25 dosis). Respecto a la dosificación, se
aconseja disolver una dosis (20 gramos), en 200 ml de agua , bebiendo
antes, durante y después del ejercicio físico; no obstante, con
temperaturas ambientales altas o esfuerzos de larga duración, se
recomienda más diluido.

2. SUERORAL HIPOSÓDICO. Compuesto por glucosa, sales minerales
(cloruro sódico, citrato sódico, cloruro potásico) y aroma de
naranja. Se trata de un medicamento perteneciente al grupo de
restauradores electrolíticos orales, que se incluye dentro de la
Seguridad Social, aunque se puede comprar en la farmacia sin receta
al precio de 2,65 euros la caja con 5 sobres. Se aconseja disolver el
contenido de un sobre en un litro de agua.

Elaborar en casa una bebida isotónica natural

La fórmula casera consiste en añadir a un litro de agua las
siguientes sustancias:
- 500 mg de bicarbonato sódico
- 500 mg de sal
- 300 mg de cloruro potásico (de venta en farmacias)
- 3 cucharadas soperas de azúcar
- El zumo de dos piezas de fruta fresca
El problema de todo esto es cómo pesar en casa de forma exacta (salvo
el cloruro potásico, que te lo pesan en la farmacia), todas estas
sustancias. Una vez hecho un repaso a las bebidas energéticas más
conocidas, nos asalta la siguiente pregunta ¿y cuál de ellas es la
que debo utilizar? ¿cuál se considera la más adecuada?
La respuesta no es fácil, ya que va a depender de las necesidades de
cada cuál en cada momento. Es decir, no es lo mismo una época del año
que otra; ni un esfuerzo físico ligero, moderado o intenso; ni una
ruta de cuatro horas a una de ocho; ni tan siquiera una persona es
igual a otra y lo que a mí me puede ir genial a otra persona le va
regular o mal.

Personalmente, para elegir, me suelo guiar por algunos aspectos que
considero básicos:
- Paso olímpicamente de prepararme la bebida en plan casero, ya que
no dispongo de un peso que me proporcione esas cantidades tan exactas
y, además, huyo de las bebidas carbonatadas.
- Procuro elegir una bebida cuyo coste sea bajo, que me resulte
barata, eliminando todas aquellas que llevan componentes (vitaminas,
aminoácidos esenciales, etc.), que no considero fundamentales y que
encarecen bastante el producto.
- Prefiero las bebidas que vienen en polvo para recomponer (Sueroral
Hiposódico, Flectomín), ya que puedo modificar la composición final a
mi criterio (más o menos concentrada), dependiendo de las
circunstancias y necesidades. Además, puedo transportar los sobres
fácilmente y hacer bebida cuando lo necesite.
- Para mí, lo fundamental es la cantidad de glucosa que lleve,
procurando que un litro de bebida me aporte entre 45 y 60 gramos de
glucosa, teniendo en cuenta que siempre puedo añadir glucosa pura
extra (por ejemplo, mediante comprimidos de Glucosport disueltos en
la bebida -cada comprimido aporta 4,5 gramos de glucosa-).
- Procuro ser cauta en la cantidad de sales minerales (antes menos
que más), ya que un exceso tendría serios inconvenientes.
A partir de aquí, que cada cual elija lo que crea que mejor le va.

Alimentos sólidos en ruta.

Hemos revisado las bebidas que podemos utilizar para rehidratarnos y
reponer un poco de energía durante una jornada de pedaleo. Pero y de
comer ¿qué?. Bien, pues este capítulo lo vamos a dedicar a analizar
los alimentos sólidos que habitualmente se utilizan en el ciclismo y
cuya finalidad habrá de ser la reposición de hidratos de carbono (os
recuerdo que para rutas de más de una hora de pedaleo, nuestro
organismo requerirá, para no decaer en su rendimiento, un aporte
entre 45 y 60 gramos de hidratos de carbono a la hora, aunque dicho
requerimiento puede ser más elevado dependiendo del esfuerzo físico a
realizar).

Normalmente, lo que más se utiliza son los siguientes alimentos:
Las barritas energéticas
Las frutas dulces desecadas
Los frutos secos
Los sandwiches / bocatas, sin más.

Antes de comenzar, hay que tener muy claro que lo que pretendemos,
fundamentalmente, es el aporte de hidratos de carbono, ya que será
nuestra principal fuente de energía durante la jornada de pedaleo.
Las grasas también son fuente de energía, como ya vimos cuando
hablamos de ellas con anterioridad, pero no nos van a ser útiles
cuando estemos en ruta ya que su digestión es lenta, pudiendo
provocar molestias gastrointestinales con frecuencia y, además,
proporcionan una energía que nuestro organismo no va a aprovechar de
forma rápida (que es lo que nos interesa), sino de forma retardada.
Por tanto, a la hora de elegir un alimento durante nuestra ruta,
habremos de procurar que sea lo más rico posible en hidratos de
carbono y prácticamente libre de grasas.
Otra cosa muy importante: es preferible ir comiendo con frecuencia
pequeñas cantidades de alimento, que pegarse el atracón en una sola
vez (la típica paradita para comer).

Bien, dicho esto, pasamos a analizar los alimentos anteriores.

1. Barritas energéticas
Existe una gran variedad en el mercado. En la elección de la más
adecuada, la pista nos la darán, evidentemente, los elementos que
entran en su composición y el precio. La verdad es que resulta
sorprendente la cantidad de grasas que contienen este tipo de
alimentos, en detrimento de los hidratos de carbono (que son los que
nos interesan) y este hecho no se considera positivo, sino todo lo
contrario. Por tanto, ojo con las mismas; leer su composición y
elegir en función de los parámetros que ya hemos mencionado. Veamos
algunos ejemplos:

Producto Proteínas Hidratos de Carbono Grasas
InfiSport fruit 5,5 grs 75 grs 5,6 grs
NutriBar (Nutri Bike) 6 grs 72 grs 8,5 grs
Energie Champ 21 grs 54 grs 9,4 grs
Barritas Hacendado (plátano+chocolate+leche) 5,5 grs 72 grs 12 grs
HERO Muesly (frambuesa) 6,5 grs 73,5 grs 10,3 grs
Los valores nutricionales se refieren a los contenidos en 100 gramos
de producto

2. Frutas dulces desecadas
Durante la desecación de la fruta fresca, se reduce su contenido en
agua, lo que da lugar a la concentración de los nutrientes. El valor
calórico de las frutas desecadas es elevado (desde las 163 calorías
por cada 100 gramos de las ciruelas secas, a las 264 calorías de las
uvas pasas), por su abundancia en hidratos de carbono simples. Son
una fuente excelente de potasio, magnesio, calcio, hierro y de
provitamina A y B3. Constituyen una fuente por excelencia de fibra,
lo que confiere propiedades saludables para mejorar el tránsito
intestinal.
Nos referiremos, fundamentalmente, a los dátiles, ciruelas pasas,
orejones de albaricoque, melocotón desecado, higos secos y uvas
pasas, que son las frutas que con más frecuencia se suelen encontrar.

Producto Proteínas Hidratos de Carbono Grasas
Dátiles 2,8 grs 57,1 grs 0
Ciruelas pasas 2,4 grs 40,0 grs 0
Orejones albaricoque 4,8 grs 55,7 grs 0
Melocotón desecado 3,4 grs 53,0 grs 0
Higos secos 3,6 grs 52,9 grs 0
Uvas pasas 2,5 grs 66,5 grs 0
Los valores nutricionales se refieren a los contenidos en 100 gramos
de porción comestible
3. Frutos secos
Los frutos secos aportan muchas calorías (son los alimentos naturales
que más calorías proporcionan por unidad de peso), en forma de grasas
(aproximadamente, la mitad de su peso está formado por aceite) y
proteínas (después de las legumbres, los frutos secos son el alimento
natural más rico en proteínas, superando a la carne, el pescado, los
huevos y los cereales).
También son ricos en minerales (la almendra es muy rica en calcio; el
pistacho, el cacahute y las semillas de girasol, en hierro; todos los
frutos secos, en general, son ricos en magnesio y fósforo), vitaminas
(complejo B - aunque se destruye en un 75 % al tostarlos - vitamina
E, ácido pantoténico y folatos), oligoelementos (cinc, manganeso,
cobre y selenio) y elementos fitoquímicos.
Los frutos secos no contienen provitamina A ni vitamina C.

Producto Proteínas Hidratos de Carbono Grasas
Almendras 20,4 grs 11,8 grs 52,5 grs
Avellanas 13 grs 9,2 grs 62,6 grs
Cacahuetes (maní) 25,8 grs 7,64 grs 49,2 grs
Nueces 14,3 grs 13,5 grs 61,9 grs
Los valores nutricionales se refieren a los contenidos en 100 gramos
de producto
En conclusión, los frutos secos son alimentos muy nutritivos y
energéticos, con claros efectos cardiosaludables; sin embargo, no
deben ser los alimentos de elección en nuestra jornada de pedaleo por
su bajo contenido en hidratos de carbono y su elevado contenido en
grasas.

4. Sandwiches /bocatas
Pues en este apartado nos podemos encontrar de todo: desde el típico
sándwich ligerito con relleno de lo más light (jamón dulce, pechuga
de pavo), hasta el bocata tipo violín de ¼ y mitad sólo apto para
estómagos nada exigentes (por ejemplo, de carne en salsa de tomate
con pimientos verdes -lo juro por Snoopy que he visto como un colega
se lo merendaba en la paradita de rigor-).
Como ya comprenderéis, me ahorro el análisis nutricional en este
apartadillo por motivos obvios.

Geles Energéticos

Al principio sólo se utilizaba agua y plátanos. Después llegaron las
bebidas deportivas y las barritas energéticas. Actualmente, se ha
puesto de moda un nuevo producto: los geles energéticos.

Los geles se presentan en bolsas de aluminio de una sola dosis, que
se pueden abrir con un desgarrón y cuyo contenido se vierte
directamente en la boca.
Vamos a tomar como ejemplo el producto InfiSport gel oral, que se
comercializa como un recuperante energético instantáneo. Se presenta
en cajas con 12 sobres (sabor naranja o limón), al precio de 9,89
euros la caja.

Producto Proteínas Hidratos de carbono Grasas
InfiSport gel oral 1,7 grs 60,9 grs 0 grs
Los valores nutricionales se refieren a los contenidos en 100 gramos
de producto
¡Ojo, importante¡, que los valores de la tabla se refieren, vuelvo a
insistir, a los contenidos en 100 gramos de producto y cada sobre
sólo contiene 20 gramos del mismo. Por tanto, si pretendemos saber lo
que estamos tomando con cada sobre, pues está claro que habremos de
dividir por cinco los valores de la tabla anterior. Para alcanzar la
ingesta recomendada de hidratos de carbono en la práctica del
ciclismo (0,6 gramos de hidratos de carbono por kilo de peso corporal
y hora), tendríamos que tomar, al menos, 4 sobres a la hora, siempre
y cuando ésta sea la única fuente de hidratos de carbono y no estemos
ingiriendo nada más. Si tenemos en cuenta que el mismo fabricante no
recomienda tomar más de 6 sobres al día, pues está claro que
tendremos que combinar con la ingesta de otros alimentos ricos en
hidratos de carbono.
Además de proteínas, hidratos de carbono y grasas, también incluye
vitamina B1, B2, B6, C y E; minerales (potasio, magnesio y zinc); y
aminoácidos (taurina y glutamina).

¿Funcionan los geles?
Por supuesto que funcionan, aunque no se han publicado estudios que
comparen de forma exhaustiva la ingestión de hidratos de carbono en
forma líquida o sólida, no existe ningún motivo para pensar que un
gel energético mezclado con agua no produzca los mismos resultados
que la combinación de agua con cualquier otro alimento rico en
hidratos de carbono.
Mi opinión personal al respecto de los geles es que son productos
excesivamente caros para el beneficio que se obtiene. Si vamos
buscando, fundamentalmente, la reposición de los hidratos de carbono
que consumimos en una jornada de pedaleo (que de eso se trata),
pienso que podemos tener a mano opciones mucho más económicas.
Respecto al aporte de vitaminas y aminoácidos, ya hemos comentado
suficientemente este tema con anterioridad.

Yo soy una forofa de las frutas desecadas, que es lo que llevo
siempre en mis rutas beteteras y ello por los siguientes motivos:
" Son productos naturales.
" Hay variedad donde elegir; así, no tienes que estar comiendo
siempre lo mismo.
" Son económicos, sobre todo si las compras a granel.
" En poco peso de alimento nos encontramos gran cantidad de hidratos
de carbono, estando LIBRES DE GRASAS.
" Aportan, además, potasio y magnesio, que vienen muy bien en la
práctica del ejercicio físico de cierta intensidad.
" Y, para colmo, están muy buenas!!!!.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Chale, yo no voy a leer todo eso..


----------



## enriquevera2000 (Dec 22, 2005)

Chale Mano..... pos no Leerlo implica que te cargue la pajara y la pases muy mal en tu proximo entrenamiento largo....
leale leale leale por partes pero leale...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Entrenamiento? Largo?


Hahahahahahahahhaha....


----------



## mountainking_71 (Sep 17, 2005)

Un resumen bien resumido no estaria mal digo yo nomas digo.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

mountainking_71 said:


> Un resumen bien resumido no estaria mal digo yo nomas digo.


Okay, resumen executivo:

Cuidado con el guajolote maniatico depresido en las rodadas....


----------



## mountainking_71 (Sep 17, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Okay, resumen executivo:
> 
> Cuidado con el guajolote maniatico depresido en las rodadas....


----------



## Gambox (Jun 30, 2004)

.............................


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Muy buena información*

Enrique :
Muy buen mensaje , bastante interesante la información que nos compartes para los que nos gusta saber un poco más y que si nos gusta rodar buenas distancias , mucho mejor que las tonterías que luegon van y vienen , van y vienen , van y vienen , sin ton ni son .

Bien dicen que cuando el sabio señala la luna , el tonto ve el dedo..... (y le cambié la palabra tonto )

Saludos.

the last biker

P.D. y si a alguien no le gustó mi comentario díganmelo en un P.M. , para no contaminar el foro con dimes y diretes .


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

Enrique,

Muchas gracias por tu mensaje, contiene información que todo ciclista debería conocer. De verdad que sufrir una deficiencia de hidratos de carbono en la mitad de una carrera es una sensación muy desagradable. Tus comentarios nos serán de mucha utilidad para preparar entrenamientos largos y competencias.

Saludos.

Fidel.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Excelente post, gracias!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## enriquevera2000 (Dec 22, 2005)

Que bueno que la Mayoria LEE todo el contenido textual de LA PAJARA....

Espero que les sea de gran utilidad , y no solo para ciclismo sino que tambien aplica para cualquier otro deporte de resistencia (ciclismo ruta, triatlon, marathon, escalada en roca, natacion etc etc etc).

En proceso esta la calcamonia de la pajara, luego les paso fotos :thumbsup:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

enriquevera2000 said:


> Que bueno que la Mayoria LEE todo el contenido textual de LA PAJARA....
> 
> Espero que les sea de gran utilidad , y no solo para ciclismo sino que tambien aplica para cualquier otro deporte de resistencia (ciclismo ruta, triatlon, marathon, escalada en roca, natacion etc etc etc).
> 
> En proceso esta la calcamonia de la pajara, luego les paso fotos :thumbsup:


Lo que es peor, la hemos experimentado!! 

Las manos heladas, sudor frio, falta de energia, calambres... el estomago revuelto y si te atreves a seguir empujando, el vomito!

No es gradable... por lo menos en competencia alguien va a pasar cerca (la mayoria son en circuitos) o te van a sacar de ahi... Cuando ruedas en el monte fuera de competencia, solo o con los cuates es que deveras te dan ñañaras...


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Saludos Enrique, interesante el articulo y lo mejor es que trae algunas buenas recomendaciones para lo del consumo calorico.... Coincido con Fidel, si te agarra en una carrera puede ser bastante feo el asunto (en la rodada que sea es malo!), incluso los efectos "leves" pueden sumar algo un poquito mas grave: mal humor, juicio alterado... De cualquier modo cualquier informacion que ayude a salir mejor librado de una rodada es buena informacion. Aunque si quieres rodar en modo darwiniano pos cada quien...

El Rivas


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

arivas said:


> Aunque si quieres rodar en modo darwiniano pos cada quien...


:lol: :lol: :thumbsup:

Buenisima!!

Asi ruedo yo!! :skep: 

Ahora que viene el tema... A "la pajara" en ingles se le conoce como "bonk". Muchos ya lo saben...

El chiste es que hay un entrenamiento que ayuda a perder peso que se le llama "bonk trianing". Basicamente, sales a rodar por las mañanas en ayunas y despues de haberte bajado una senda taza de cafe.

Ruedas leve (aero-cardio) por espacio de 1hr-2hr y para el final de la sesion te llevas a la zona anaerobica hasta que literalmente te agarre una pajara.... La idea es vaciar por completo los dos tanques de combustible del cuerpo (el de diesel y el de nitro - osease grasas y azucares) y educar a tu cuerpo a usar las reservas de grasa por mas tiempo.

Despues de esto, continuas con tu dia como si nada, comiendo lo que habitualmente comas. Asi tampoco tienes que dejar de comer.

El cafe acelera el metabolismo y ayuda a eficientizar la quema de grasas.... aparte que te acelera y no nos hagamos weyes, de todas formas tomamos cafe en la mañana para revivir.

Hidratación...
Yo en lo personal, añado 325ml de Coron-ade a mitad de la ruta... No me ayuda en nada para la hidratacion... pero, coño, que fregona sabe y los descensos se sienten menos!!


----------



## Rocky_Rene (Apr 12, 2007)

Estoy de acuerdo con Vizcaino, Last Biker... pero sobre todo con Gambox! jaja...

Muy buena información..... y pa los que no lo leen o no quieren se han ganado una colección del No.1 de edición limitada y portada holográmica de sensacional de chafiretes y libro vaquero... para que se vayan acostumbrando

Muy interesante yo me lo lei todo aqui en la oficina y hay muhcas cosas que tenia ya idea pero de algunas todo lo contrario.. asi que me ha servido en lo particular! 
Gracias !!

Sólo un apunte:

<<<pedaleando varias horas; estoy bien; disfruto del paisaje y de la
compañía. De pronto el colega me habla y empiezo a irritarme; me
siento molesto y no me salen las palabras. De nuevo, otra subida.
Echo mano al cambio y ya estoy en la marcha más corta. No puedo más.
Me siento mal. Si doy una pedalada más, me caigo de la bici">>>
¿Qué está pasando aquí?
¿Por qué?

Eso es por que Edgar se la pasa chiflando en toda la ruta o por que Warp no para de criticar mi tecnica y gran manejo!  :thumbsup:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Yo como chocolate o algun dulce o porquería y tomo gatorade cuando me cago de calor, y ya con eso me la rifo. Eaaa


----------



## enriquevera2000 (Dec 22, 2005)

He aqui un grafico ejemplo de la Pajara en Plena Accion...
(Quebrantahuesos , España, 22 Junio 2007)


__
https://flic.kr/p/650689791

p.d. Asi es mi buen Warp... tambien a la pajara se le conoce en ingles como "Bonk" y en el maraton el muy conocido "The wall"


----------



## Rocky_Rene (Apr 12, 2007)

tacubaya said:


> Yo como chocolate o algun dulce o porquería y tomo gatorade cuando me cago de calor, y ya con eso me la rifo. Eaaa


Ah! yo:
Bailo tango, pego duro, masco chicle, tengo viejas de a montón... Tu ru rú :devil: :rockon:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Ostia, te comes un Snickers y ya con eso, o si eres mas pudiente una chela y unos taquitos.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Rocky_Rene said:


> Ah! yo:
> Bailo tango, pego duro, masco chicle, tengo viejas de a montón... Tu ru rú :devil: :rockon:


Tu solo tienes discos de metal ghey y una Rocky Mountain hecha en Taiwan.

Jajajaja, broma.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Yo como chocolate o algun dulce o porquería y tomo gatorade cuando me cago de calor, y ya con eso me la rifo. Eaaa


Si wey... pero de bajadita (y a los 18 años) hasta sin tomar agua te avientas chorrocientos kms...


----------



## Rocky_Rene (Apr 12, 2007)

tacubaya said:


> Tu solo tienes discos de metal ghey y una Rocky Mountain hecha en Taiwan.
> 
> Jajajaja, broma.  [/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

enriquevera2000 said:


> He aqui un grafico ejemplo de la Pajara en Plena Accion...
> (Quebrantahuesos , España, 22 Junio 2007)
> 
> 
> ...


Enrique... en particular en el clima que ruedan ustedes, es muy peligroso deshidratarse... Cuando (como en la costa) te das cuenta de lo que sudas, es facil darte cuenta de cuanta agua pierdes.

Pero alla en el Norti, nomas notas que estas sudando por las manchas de sal en la ropa... te pasas el guante por las cejas y sientes como lija la sal en la cara.

Peligroso, peligroso... mis respetos a uds. que se avientan a rodar esas distancias en ese clima. :thumbsup:


----------

